# myti at the supreme



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi everyone sorry didnt manage to catch up with anyone what a great show my maine coon mysti done me proud she was against an older cat and got second the judge said great stuff about her and placed her second as the older cat was obviously more developed she was such a good girl and really enjoyed herself what a star


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

ah thats great  xx

what colours your coonie?? trying to work out if i saw her xx


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks hun she is blue tortie and white classic tabby she was in the aoc maine coon pre premier class x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To you Linz and Myti:thumbup1::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done! Just getting to the Supreme is an achievement in itself - you must be so pleased :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

linz1 said:


> thanks hun she is blue tortie and white classic tabby she was in the aoc maine coon pre premier class x


congratulations,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,do you have a picture of her,...


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done & congratulations, you must be so proud xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Myti and congratulations Linz! :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Once again fab news - well done to both of you

Lou
X


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks evryone im so pleased with her x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

AAh,i'll bet you are Linz-do you have any pics for us to coo over


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

here is a photo of my star in her pen at the supreme

Empurrer Mystique


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Ah you have one of Liz's bubs  xx

She has some gorgeous coonies - and your girl is beautiful hun  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your win She is a very beautiful girl!


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks x


----------

